# Christmas @ DLA5...



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

With all the newbies at DLA5, I'd have to say they have been doing a good job this week. Or maybe I just got lucky. 10 blocks, no more than 46 pac's , 30-35 stops each (as it should be on any given day ) and only 3 returns, two today. One addressed in Wilmington, CA. Really ! 70 miles from here, Um ok, . That pin won't even be on the map and somehow it wasn't in the itin. either hmm... Oh well.

Good luck peeps and Merry Christmas.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

That would be a mis-sort, always check the route label to ensure that they all match!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh the Irony of it all.


----------

